# SLI auf allen Mainboards!



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Heya Jungs!

Habe heute was ganz interessantes gefunden! Ein HowTo um *SLI auf allen Mainboards* nutzen zu können!
 Habe geschaut, ob es dazu hier im Forum schon etwas gibt, aber nichts passendes gefunden. 
Wenn dem doch so ist, kann ein Mod dieses Thema von mir aus gern löschen.

Ich verlinke an dieser Stelle einfach mal zu der Seite:

Project xDevs: Êîíòåíò / Ïóáëèêàöèè è ñòàòüè / Activating NVIDIA SLI on all motherboards, detailed HOW-TO

Diese ist zwar auf englisch, aber sollte euch vor keine großen Probleme stellen.
Ist auf jeden Fall interessant.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## Gast XXXX (10. Januar 2010)

In diesem Thread wurde auch schon darüber gesprochen, aber für mich war das auch neu.  Link Ich finde das Thema auch interessant, da ich das eventuell auch mal probieren möchte.


----------



## Icke&Er (10. Januar 2010)

Da gibs auch schon ne recht schönen Guide bei der Konkurenz!

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/showthread.php?t=655591&highlight=Sli+auf+Intel+P45


----------



## Stingray93 (10. Januar 2010)

[Guide] SLI auf allen Chipsätzen - Es geht! - Forum de Luxx
hier ist das wie gesagt alles auf Deutsch zu finden


----------



## Hollywood (10. Januar 2010)

Oh! 
Dann sollte wohl doch ein Mod hergehen und das Ding hier closen! 
Dickes Sorry, dachte es würde vielleicht helfen. Aber wenn das schon überall behandelt wird, dann braucht man ja nicht noch einen Thread.

lg

Hollywood


----------



## mihapiha (10. Januar 2010)

Nö. Ich finde es toll! Hab nicht gewusst das es geht!


----------

